# Lyrica (pregabalin) 600mg daily - issues?



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I know there are reports of tolerance issues with 600mg Lyrica daily but does any one who takes or has taken that dose daily *not *had problems with tolerance?

I was taking 150mg 3x a week (day on day off weekdays) but my psychiatrist said that was a waste of time as I wouldn't get nearly the full benefits. So, she recommended that I take it daily. I started that a couple of months ago and while I wasn't feeling that much from the initial 150mg daily or 300mg daily (split in to 3 doses over the day), I have no moved up to 600mg daily and it's having a noticeable positive effect. It's still quite subtle most the time but it's good. 

I'm on the maximum dose now (which my doc was quite happy to give me) but my only concern is the tolerance issue. Neither my psychiatrist or doctor had any worries about that though, but I have read reports of tolerance so I'm not sure.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I had no 'tolerance' problems at 600 mg. Sex problems I did unfortunately :no


----------



## DiamondSky (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmm, it's funny (in a weird way) that you're on Lyrica for psychological reasons while I take them for muscle inflammation. (I have tailbone pain sometimes)

I thought Lyrica was strictly for muscle/joint problems, but I'm not an expert..


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

DiamondSky said:


> Hmm, it's funny (in a weird way) that you're on Lyrica for psychological reasons while I take them for muscle inflammation. (I have tailbone pain sometimes)
> 
> I thought Lyrica was strictly for muscle/joint problems, but I'm not an expert..


It's a dual use med. Initially it was only for pain but it was approved for the treatment of GAD in Europe a few years ago.


----------



## DiamondSky (Jan 17, 2012)

*Lyrica*



ugh1979 said:


> It's a dual use med. Initially it was only for pain but it was approved for the treatment of GAD in Europe a few years ago.


Ah. It's odd too because according to the FDA, one of the possible side effects listed with Lyrica that it may cause "suicidal tendencies", although that's with a small percentage of the population. (It seems they list that with every new med too)

But if it works for both problems then that would be great, because for me it would mean two birds with one stone!


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

A lot of the anticonvulsants effect GABA, GABA is associated with anxiety. This is why lyrica can be considered a med for neuro problems


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

At that high of a dose, short term use it makes me feel euphoric but sort of like my brain is being squeezed and I'm on speed... eventually I started feeling pretty crappy because I felt almost like a different person or something. Life seemed totally different on it and your memory and thinking becomes crappier. Eventually the pro-social effects went away but it still worked the same as did for pain which was okay.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Under17 said:


> At that high of a dose, short term use it makes me feel euphoric but sort of like my brain is being squeezed and I'm on speed... eventually I started feeling pretty crappy because I felt almost like a different person or something. Life seemed totally different on it and your memory and thinking becomes crappier. Eventually the pro-social effects went away but it still worked the same as did for pain which was okay.


Interesting. I've been getting moments of euphoria (much like I do on Phenibut/Baclofen, but weaker) which has been nice but I don't feel like my brain is being squeezed or that I'm on speed. In fact I've felt very relaxed.

I'll just need to see what happens over time.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been taking 600mg for a few months now, tolerance was an issue after about a month but lately it seems to be getting better. I can take 750mg on a per needed basis, when I do that my tolerance gets worse. Also I believe 750mg is a safe dose, at 900mg I was having muscle spasms in my left bicep also a strong euphoria. 900mg was uncomfortable, but 750 seems to be okay (for me anyway).


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I'm getting back on this stuff asap. Was the best antidepressant I've taken and it's not even an AD:clap


----------



## Chesh (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, sorry to bump an old thread, but I've just found it after looking for normal doses and side effects of lyrica. My girlfriend of 5 foot 2 and 9 stone, has been on a dosage of 600mg (albeit not for any anxiety problems, but for pain) a day and has since changed into a totally different person.



Under17 said:


> At that high of a dose, short term use it makes me feel euphoric but sort of like my brain is being squeezed and I'm on speed... eventually I started feeling pretty crappy because I felt almost like a different person or something. Life seemed totally different on it and your memory and thinking becomes crappier. Eventually the pro-social effects went away but it still worked the same as did for pain which was okay.


What do you mean when you say you felt like a different person? What made you feel like you were different? How long did the change last?

When you guys mention you have issues with tolerances, what do you mean?

Any replies would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Chesh said:


> Hi, sorry to bump an old thread, but I've just found it after looking for normal doses and side effects of lyrica. My girlfriend of 5 foot 2 and 9 stone, has been on a dosage of 600mg (albeit not for any anxiety problems, but for pain) a day and has since changed into a totally different person.
> 
> What do you mean when you say you felt like a different person? What made you feel like you were different? How long did the change last?
> 
> ...


By different person, she meant that I'm a good way. She felt euphoric/prosocial, until that waned off either due to tolerance or her just not getting the same euphoria that she got the first time.

Tolerance means that the dosage required to maintain the same positive effects keeps increasing as you use it.


----------



## Alex2013 (Apr 30, 2013)

Do any of you drinking alcohol with Pregabalin?

I want to give it a go, but I am a bit worried what would happen if I mixed alcohol with Pregabalin.

I'm not a daily drinker but I enjoy going out with my girlfriend or friends most weekends and I usually consume around 5 or 6 pints of beer or the equivalent.


----------



## vuepfg (May 7, 2013)

This is why lyrica can be considered a med for neuro problems


----------



## Alex2013 (Apr 30, 2013)

It can be considered a med for neuro problems because I wondered if it interacts with alcohol? I'm confused! :um


----------



## Alex2013 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with Pregabalin and alcohol?


----------

